# Do I have a hard disk failing? (solved)

## Bigun

I can never make heads or tails from smartctl, but this seems pretty definitive.

I noticed a massive slowdown on my home server, then began scanning through the smartctl details on my drives, and came across this.  So, is this drive dying?

```
# smartctl -a /dev/sdb

smartctl 6.4 2015-06-04 r4109 [i686-linux-4.14.7-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-15, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 (AF)

Device Model:     ST2000DM001-1ER164

Serial Number:    S4Z08SQL

LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 07553d39c

Firmware Version: CC43

User Capacity:    2,000,398,934,016 bytes [2.00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm

Form Factor:      3.5 inches

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ACS-2, ACS-3 T13/2161-D revision 3b

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Thu Jan 11 17:09:04 2018 EST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                (   89) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x73) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        No Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 225) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x1085) SCT Status supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   117   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       160321728

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   095   095   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       34

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   079   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       92180875

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   074   074   000    Old_age   Always       -       23496

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       34

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   080   080   000    Old_age   Always       -       20

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0 0 0

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   070   061   045    Old_age   Always       -       30 (Min/Max 22/37)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   072   072   000    Old_age   Always       -       57314

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   030   040   000    Old_age   Always       -       30 (0 17 0 0 0)

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       8

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       8

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       22371h+55m+32.121s

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       8931246290

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       250599243412

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 20 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 20 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 23337 hours (972 days + 9 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 53 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:43.592  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:43.583  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:43.576  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:43.576  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:43.576  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 19 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 23337 hours (972 days + 9 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 53 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 88 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:39.688  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 f8 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:39.687  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 00 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:39.687  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 a0 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:39.681  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 30 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:39.681  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 18 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 15948 hours (664 days + 12 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 53 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:08.325  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:08.325  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:08.325  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:08.324  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:08.324  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 17 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 15948 hours (664 days + 12 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 53 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:04.665  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:04.656  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:04.648  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:04.639  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:04.639  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 16 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 15948 hours (664 days + 12 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 53 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:45:59.381  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:45:59.381  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:45:59.381  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:45:59.381  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:45:59.381  READ FPDMA QUEUED

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     11362         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

----------

## krinn

 *Bigun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
> ...

 

I think this is a cry for help.

It might help you seeing one of my drive

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   134   132   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       6300

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       4327

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   014   014   000    Old_age   Always       -       62934

```

Your only hope may be that

```
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0 
```

If the drive cannot read a sector it should re-assign that sector, and as such you should have reallocated_sector count > 0

So either your drive have a trouble reading only, but the sectors themselves are good and it could be that maybe you have made something bad (using too big values, and drive trying to read a position it is physically unable to reach).

With the "little" hope behind: bad parameters of the drive/fs, or a bad cable may do that, and that could be fix while the drive is still ok.

It doesn't sounds good, but you should wait a better answer from someone more used with drive/smartctl handling, NeddySeagoon may comes here and gave the real answer.

Still that doesn't really smell good for me.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

```
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       8 
```

Tells that the drive has 8 sectors that its tried to read and can't.  That's only the ones it knows about.

If it could read them, it might relocate them.

```
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0 
```

Tells that the drive has not reallocated any sectors yet.

The drive is scrap, it can't read its own writing.

If you need your data, even it those 8 sectors, ddrescue may coax one last read for you but you need somewhere to put the data you recover.

You need at least 

```
User Capacity:    2,000,398,934,016 bytes [2.00 TB]
```

----------

## Bigun

Nah, no need to worry, the drive is part of an array, and the data is also backed up on an offsite external drive on top of that.  Plus I have a spare drive ready at all times so, rebuild time!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

I hope you don't lose another drive during the rebuild. Then it gets very messy.

Do you run a repair every month?

That looks at all the data on all the drives and rewrites problem read areas.

You should see the Reallocated_Sector_Ct increase when that happens.

If your raid set is hardware raid, you heed to read the user guide.

----------

## Bigun

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Bigun,
> 
> I hope you don't lose another drive during the rebuild. Then it gets very messy.
> 
> Do you run a repair every month?
> ...

 

It's a mdadm array.  I run a repair monthly, and the array rebuilt itself successfully.

What's funny is the slowdown issue wound up being caused by something else completely.

----------

## Bigun

Actually, now that the drive is pulled out of the array, is there some way to scan the entire drive for bad sectors and do some housekeeping.  It seems to be working.

----------

## Jaglover

I use dd to read the whole disk directing output to /dev/null. With bs=1M you can speed it up a little, but the bad sector count won't be accurate in dd output. You need to specify conv=noerror, otherwise it will terminate at first unreadable sector.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

You really don't want to use that drive any more.  You are as well using /dev/null.

If its just for curiosity, ddrescue is like dd but handles errors. You want the log, which looks like this

```
# Mapfile. Created by GNU ddrescue version 1.22

# Command line: ddrescue -A -r 256 -R -d -b 4096 /dev/mapper/vm-media--server /mnt/floppy/vm-media--server /mnt/floppy/vm-media--server.log

# Start time:   2018-01-10 21:42:23

# Current time: 2018-01-10 21:42:23

# Finished

# current_pos  current_status  current_pass

0x223FC000     +               256

#      pos        size  status

0x00000000  0x20C33000  +

0x20C33000  0x00010000  -

0x20C43000  0x000F0000  +

0x20D33000  0x00010000  -

0x20D43000  0x015A3000  +

0x222E6000  0x00002000  -

0x222E8000  0x00014000  +

0x222FC000  0x00001000  -

0x222FD000  0x000E9000  +

0x223E6000  0x00002000  -

0x223E8000  0x00014000  +

0x223FC000  0x00001000  -

0x223FD000  0x4BFC03000  +
```

That's byte positions from the start of the drive, the size of the block and + means it was read, - means try again.  I had the misfortune to need to prepare that a few days ago.

Once the sector reads, the drive may relocate it ... it might not too.  Keep and eye on  

```
# smartctl -a /dev/sdd | egrep -e Reall -e Pend -e Hours

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       56

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       153

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       58

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
```

That's very ugly for a new drive but that's another story. 

If you want to try to reuse the drive, you can write to the entire surface. That should force sector relocations when a write fails.

badblocks has a write test patterns mode.

Once you get a non zero Current_Pending_Sector count, it will only get worse. Its a question of time.

Like I say, its amusement value only.

----------

## Bigun

Well, test completed.  Now pending sector relocation shows 0.

```
# smartctl -a /dev/sdb

smartctl 6.4 2015-06-04 r4109 [x86_64-linux-4.12.12-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-15, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 (AF)

Device Model:     ST2000DM001-1ER164

Serial Number:    S4Z08SQL

LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 07553d39c

Firmware Version: CC43

User Capacity:    2,000,398,934,016 bytes [2.00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm

Form Factor:      3.5 inches

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ACS-2, ACS-3 T13/2161-D revision 3b

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Tue Jan 23 08:17:17 2018 -00

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Status command failed: Connection timed out

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

Warning: This result is based on an Attribute check.

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                (   89) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x73) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        No Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 225) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x1085) SCT Status supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   117   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       148361200

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   095   095   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       35

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   079   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       92183437

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   073   073   000    Old_age   Always       -       23762

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       35

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   080   080   000    Old_age   Always       -       20

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0 0 0

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   066   060   045    Old_age   Always       -       34 (Min/Max 21/40)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   072   072   000    Old_age   Always       -       57330

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   034   040   000    Old_age   Always       -       34 (0 17 0 0 0)

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       22390h+48m+53.680s

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       8931248822

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       254508921724

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 20 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 20 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 23337 hours (972 days + 9 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 53 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:43.592  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:43.583  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:43.576  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:43.576  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:43.576  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 19 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 23337 hours (972 days + 9 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 53 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 88 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:39.688  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 f8 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:39.687  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 00 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:39.687  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 a0 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:39.681  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 30 ff ff ff 4f 00  48d+05:34:39.681  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 18 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 15948 hours (664 days + 12 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 53 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:08.325  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:08.325  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:08.325  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:08.324  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:08.324  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 17 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 15948 hours (664 days + 12 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 53 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:04.665  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:04.656  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:04.648  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:04.639  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:46:04.639  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 16 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 15948 hours (664 days + 12 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 53 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:45:59.381  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:45:59.381  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:45:59.381  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:45:59.381  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00  20d+06:45:59.381  READ FPDMA QUEUED

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     11362         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

No sectors were relocated.

```
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0 
```

The drive overwrote what was in the unreadable sectors and was able to read it back to its satisfaction.

That's a very bad thing.

It won't last.

I was expecting the Reallocated_Sector_Ct to be at least the Current_Pending_Sector count when you started.

Like I said, this exercise was for amusement value only.  The drive can't be trusted, so its scrap.

----------

## Bigun

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Bigun,
> 
> No sectors were relocated.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok then, anyway I can accelerate this thing to an early grave?

----------

## Bigun

 *Bigun wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Bigun,
> 
> No sectors were relocated.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Meh, I ended the drama and put a drill-bit through it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

Find a thick slab of cement or other suitable anvil and a large hammer

Place the failed hard drive on the anvil and apply the hammer freely.

The process is complete when all the parts of the hard drive can be passed through the eye of a No 26 sewing needle.

Product are indicated for illustration only. No product endorsements are intended.

----------

## krinn

 *Bigun wrote:*   

> Ok then, anyway I can accelerate this thing to an early grave?

 

hold for books?

----------

